# my low dose experience



## james42 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've done 2 dnp blasts ranging from 600 - 900 mg. Here's one log I did.
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12180-my-dnp-run

I couldn't do a heavy blast right now because of work and life but I wanted a quick cut before my winter bulk.
IVe been on 300 mg of dnp and 100 mcg t3 for the last 14 days. I've been eating 2300 calories a day. 
The result have been really good with very mild side effects compared to my high dose runs. I tthink this approach will be the only way I do it now. 
I'm going to finish up the week and call it good. I should be about 9% bf down from 12-13 %.
I'll be using dnp alot more often now. I no longer feel like I need to put my life on hold to use it


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 6, 2014)

Hell yea!!!! Dnp season has begun!!!!


----------



## ko4play (Apr 6, 2016)

this is how I am approaching my first run, can't have a sweat soaked shirt at work


----------



## ko4play (Apr 6, 2016)

whats your macro ratios?


----------



## brdkbr (May 26, 2016)

2% bf per week? what else do you need?

hahahaha... how is ur training, diet and cardio schedule?
would mind to post some pictures?
how is water intake and vitamins?


----------

